# 1st Cold Smoking in MES



## netbbq (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking at cold smoking tonight. Temps fcsted to be 46, 43, 41, 40, 40 for next 5 hrs. AMNPS and MES. Cycling up to 100 degrees then off. 2 hours on the smoker then into the fridge until tomorrow then vacuum pac for a few weeks. About right?

1 cheddar and one Pepper Jack.  Thinking hickory, cherry or apple.  No ice.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds about right! With those temps you sure won't need any ice! Be careful when you cycle it up to 100* that you don't melt the cheese.


----------



## netbbq (Nov 9, 2012)

Would put cheese in after it cycles up...turn it off, then open the door and then put the cheese and AMNPS in.


----------



## netbbq (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, here we go.....

9:30 in NE TN.  Finally got a torch that would work.  Not using the AMNPS, not sure how much to put in there .... so winging it with a little cast iron doohicky with 1/4 cup of AMNPS pellets.  













DSCN0467.JPG



__ netbbq
__ Nov 9, 2012


















DSCN0464.JPG



__ netbbq
__ Nov 9, 2012


















DSCN0465.JPG



__ netbbq
__ Nov 9, 2012


















DSCN0466.JPG



__ netbbq
__ Nov 9, 2012


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks good!

One row in the AMNPS will burn for about 3 hours.

If you're ever unsure you can always add more pellets while it's still burning if you need more time or pull it off and separate the good pellets from the burning ones if you have had enough. I love my AMNPS! I have found it can be very versatile.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2012)

How did it turn out I know you have a couple of weeks before you try but no melting right??


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 15, 2012)

Is it done smoking yet? How long did you smoke it for?


----------



## netbbq (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think I smoked it long enough....but no melting.   Probably a bit too timid.  I hope that it got enough smoke.  Letting it age at least a week, if not two.


----------

